# Wrist watch recommendations



## artie (17 Apr 2021)

For the last number of years I've been buying watches off Amazon, in the £10 to £20 price range.

Almost always the strap fails within a year and I get a replacement which lasts <> another year so not too expensive to have a timepiece with me.

Looking at watches I never see one that I would call a nice watch, just one that will do.

I like something not too cumbersome with a timer.

How do y'all solve the wristwatch problem?


----------



## marcros (17 Apr 2021)

I have managed with the same decent watch (metal strap) for the last 20 years. The pins need replacing soon, and it will be worth doing so in this case. My dad is much like you. I have no idea where he gets his, but similar price range, similar frequency and similar method of failure. He gets involved in numerous gardening, agricultural and mechanical activities (when he was working and in retirement), whereas I am an office bod, and take it off for dirty or strenuous activity. if his strap doesn't break, the battery runs out and it isnt worth replacing either,

personally I would keep doing what you are doing. if you see one that you particularly like, up the budget a bit but you could spend several times what you do and I doubt that the strap would be any stronger. Metal strap perhaps worth a try?


----------



## Richard_C (17 Apr 2021)

My wife got me an Omega for my 40th, she had just got a big promotion, wore it all the time when I was working and travelling. Not one of the £5k ones, closer to £500. 29 today. Not for workshop, garden etc., so I got a cheap casio that was a bit rubbish and lasted 2 years. Plastic strap irritating in every sense. Then I got a fabric strap lorus titanium, about £25 from memory, clear face easy to set, lasting well after about 12 years so good value at £2 per year and a battery every 3 years. . Can recommend. Lorus are budget Seiko, likely same chips and factory.

The Omega comes out for special occasions like today.

In some cultures brand is important. Its sad but the business people you meet judge you by the suit and watch. None of that worries me at all now.


----------



## Spectric (17 Apr 2021)

Once you retire you can throw the watch away because you take charge of your time and do not live by the watch.


----------



## Jacob (17 Apr 2021)

artie said:


> For the last number of years I've been buying watches off Amazon, in the £10 to £20 price range.
> 
> Almost always the strap fails within a year and I get a replacement which lasts <> another year so not too expensive to have a timepiece with me.
> 
> ...


£10 a bit pricey. Casio F-91W are usually about £8. They keep perfect time and batteries last for years.
I've got two; I lost the first one and bought another, couple of years later found it again still working well and a few seconds out, though date changes had been missed.
They have a timer, alarm, light and stop watch.
The straps fail after a year or so but are cheap to replace with better ones.
PS cheaper ones on Ebay may be factory rejects and shouldn't be on the market


----------



## Argus (17 Apr 2021)

Watches are a very personal thing.......what suits me may not work for others.

Seiko automatics are what I recommend - no batteries to fail.

A trusty old cheapo-wind-up watch that I bought for a couple of quid in a pawnbrokers in the 70's died and was buried in the Oman desert some 10 years later. 

I got a Seiko to replace it in the Suk in Muscat - about $30 I think. The days are in written in English and Arabic. It's still going strong, a bit bent and battered, though with original metal strap and all, though it only comes out once a week when I venture out of lock-down-bang-up to stock up on booze. 
When you're retired, you don't need any watches, as someone has pointed out already.

It's still as accurate now as it was when it was new., though I confess to taking the back off once, years ago to adjust the escapement regulator as it was loosing a minute now and then.

I think that you can still get the same sort of thing by Seiko.... they are about 80 or 90 quid now,


----------



## eribaMotters (17 Apr 2021)

I inherited a liking for Tissot mechanical watches off my late father. I bought one about 10 years to go with the two he left me, along with his gold Accurist. I wear it nearly every day as it is accurate, but not as good as the 10 second a week creep on the last of his Tissot, it's also tough and waterproof.
When away on holiday or doing something where it could get damaged I usually wear a digital Mondaine, stylish and very easy to read.

Colin


----------



## Junah (17 Apr 2021)

For 45 years I earned my living selling wristwatches from Timex to Patek Philippe with lots of Rolex, Cartier and Omega in between, with prices starting from £4.85 in 1975 to me selling one for just over £2million when I retired 18 months ago, I've owned lots of watches but now my everyday watch is an Apple iWatch!


----------



## Sideways (17 Apr 2021)

I'm one of those who rarely takes off their watch.
My taste is heavy + solid + extremely good readability. Waterproof and I expect them to take a battering without failing and I use one at a time until it breaks.
1970's Casio quartz = good + great value
A couple of Seikos and some fake market knock offs - didn't last long.
Citizen titanium divers watch = best so far - I got decades out of that. Pence per wear would be tiny and their titanium was super durable.
Limited edition mechanical divers watch = disappointing. Small failings like the screwed pins falling out and ratchet bevel index lost after a knock. Stainless steel looked like cr8p after just a few weeks But a few years in it's still going and not getting worse. At 3x the price, even If it lasts until they bury me with it, it still won't catch up with the Citizen for value.
Sapphire crystal glass is the best innovation that happened to the watch.


----------



## Droogs (17 Apr 2021)

Without getting too extreme re price either citezin or omega, if money no object then a patek phillipe with full engine turning. Though currently I've been using an AWC pocket watch for the last few years and it's been great


----------



## Trainee neophyte (17 Apr 2021)

I was given a Swatch which I used as a work watch. It lasted 4 or 5 years until the second hand fell off and gummed everything up - much abuse, so quite a good result. I am now sporting something Chinese @ €12 - it's carp, but not really any different to the Swatch. I have another rather nice watch but it can't be worn every day because of me. Special occasions only. 

Work watches are disposable items, and priced accordingly.


----------



## Roland (17 Apr 2021)

Once upon a time I did a job in Switzerland. All the client’s staff had those expensive watches that fray your shirt cuff. The only watch in the whole building which kept perfect time was my £9.99 Argos. I don’t like metal straps so I got a fresh leather one every year or so. When the screen got too scratched I upgraded to a £19.99 model which lasted until I retired.


----------



## Artiglio (17 Apr 2021)

I bought a 20 year old Omega Seamaster 14 years ago, I’d always liked them. Been worn just about everyday since, has cost more in servicing and repairs than I paid for it. Crystal must be made from “indestructiblonium“ the metal work is scratched bashed and very much worse for wear, but its a “bit of me” nice but no too flashy and doesn’t attract the wrong attention. ( i also have a bimetal rolex submariner, hardly ever wear it and very self concious when i do, but having won it in a works raffle will never sell it, circumstances made it quite special).


----------



## novocaine (17 Apr 2021)

Seiko gets a vote from me too. 
But since being bought a mi band 5 i dont tend to wear it unless togged up. 
For the 28 quid this little chubk of plastic and circuit board cost i have to say im inpressed with it. 10 straps in different colours is a tenner.


----------



## Billy_wizz (17 Apr 2021)

I have a Casio g shock takes a right battering think it was reduced from a genuine £300 ish to £120 ish


----------



## Sandyn (17 Apr 2021)

When you are retired, what do you need a watch for?  I get my time from my fitness tracking devices, or phone. I had a Garmin forerunner 620 for years, but it finally packed in a couple of years ago. I wear fitbit trackers, but they never last very long, but the information you get from them is amazing, and Google loves to get all that personal info about me. The best conventional watch I have is a Casio Edifice Wave Ceptor Solar chronometer, It was indestructible and still going strong. I keep in sitting on a window in the sunshine. I inherited an Apple watch, It's unusable for me, just too difficult to operate from the display. It had to be charged every day, then I would forget to put it on. I still have one of the first watches I bought in the 60's. A self winding watch. It still goes if I wind it.


----------



## jcassidy (18 Apr 2021)

I'd go for a Casio gshock. Quite cheap at auction and almost indestructible.


----------



## D_W (18 Apr 2021)

I like seiko and orient (orient used off of ebay for an automatic that you don't have to be dear with, but it looks like a nice watch). Seiko has so many watch levels that it's hard to say "Seiko" and have it be meaningful. The automatic movement watches that say "made in japan" for around $300 are probably a good lifetime watch (none that I've had has ever failed to do anything) that really looks sharp and will have a sapphire crystal that will stay clear for eons. Not sure what a watch like that goes for used. 

I don't know what seiko's highest cost watches are, but they have a nifty trick movement that's in watches that are actually made in japan, called the spring drive. 

Not a casual watch to go and buy, though, and maybe some confirmation from those above, the spring drives aren't thought of that well by some folks because they don't have a mainspring. They're rather a regulated electrical device, and instead of the hand ticking, the watch regulates itself so that the hand moves continuously. 

The watches that have 6r15 movements in them (seiko) look almost as good as those and are probably more reliable and are about a tenth or 15th of the cost of the spring drives.


----------



## MikeJhn (18 Apr 2021)

I have a Breitling Navitimer that only comes off my wrist for servicing about every five years or so when it starts to loose a second a month, never failed me and still looks splendid, used money from my inheritance to buy it and reminds me of my mother every time I look at it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Apr 2021)

The only watches I tried other than Seikos were Swatches. I had one for less than a week, it broke down. They replaced it. It lasted a week, they replaced it. It lasted a week and I threw it away.

I have a £200 titanium kinetic Seiko that doesn't leave my wrist, ever.


----------



## Ollie78 (18 Apr 2021)

I wear a Citizen promaster at work and most of the time otherwise as well. It is solar powered, very accurate robust and looks good. 
For straps I use canvas ones or currently a leather nato, I get a few at a time from ebay or when geckota have a sale on. They last about 6 months then I just change them.
The promaster tough on the metal strap is a great watch that I want to get, when I can find it cheap.
I also like Seiko automatics like the 5 sports and the prospex range they are great watches too, I have a couple but always just wear my Citizen at work.
My best ever watch was a Seiko SARG11 from Japan with 6R15. It was great in every way but got lost in a hotel in Belgium. I looked for another but the price has more than trippled because they stopped production. Still miss it .

It's great that there are many budget but good watches around. 
Saying that I really fancy a Sinn or a Damasko for work but not with my budget 
Or a Seiko spring drive titanium landmaster.

I have zero interest in any form of smart watch at all. I don't need to be further connected to my phone, quite the opposite.

Ollie


----------



## KimG (18 Apr 2021)

Casio Waveceptor, always accurate as it sets itself to a time signal. I like mine anyway.


----------



## Fergie 307 (18 Apr 2021)

I collect seiko 5, Citizen 7 and Vostok and other Russian Soviet era watches. All mechanical. For every day I usually wear a Vostok, massive range, and pretty much indestructible. They do both manual and automatics. You can buy a brand new manual wind for less than £40, and an automatic for about £75. There is always a vast selection of vintage ones on a bay. For special occasions I have a Rolex sub, or probably my favourite which is a 1957 Russian Sturmanskie pilot watch, a la Yuri Gagarin. The Russian watches are all well made, and tend to have pretty straightforward robust movements which are easy to service. Mostly products of the First Moscow Watch Factory group. They made watches under goodness knows how many different brands, and were the biggest watch manufacturers in the world in the 1950's and 60's.
It was these that first got me into watch repairing as a hobby. Very satisfying when you see a watch that might not have run for thirty years come back to life as you reassemble it.


----------



## jcassidy (18 Apr 2021)

Ah if we're talking watches... I pick up Seiko SKX007 or SKX009 automatic diver's watches for about €80-90 at auction. These are pretty indestructible as long as the owner hasn't opened it, so a good bet at auction. A SKX007 had been my daily watch for a couple of years. 

I've picked up other automatic watches like Citizen at auction only to find they can't be serviced without great expense because the movement is uncommon or blah blah.

I also found a Tissot Seastar 660 automatic for that price range which was my daily watch for a long time, but the enamel on the bevel started flaking. Easy to service, if I ever get around to sending it off. 

For workshop, I use a gshock. I had one when I was younger, which took fierce abuse working in heavy industries in Oz. Blasted by furnaces, soaked in Acetone (not at same time), dunked in saltwater, chemical baths, you name it. Ugliest watch you ever saw.

Posh watch is an IWC Portofina, gift from my father in law. That only comes out for occasions and job interviews.

Other than for workshop, I don't use quartz watches anymore. Got sick of replacing batteries and having to crack open cases.


----------



## Cabinetman (18 Apr 2021)

Semi retired so I don’t need one and it’s amazing after a while I found that I can estimate the time to within a few minutes, it’s a very strange thing when you wake up and it’s dark and you know what time it is, just wish they wouldn’t keep beggering about with the hour. Ian
Ps it used to be a wafer thin Omega with a mineral glass that looked as good after 20 years as the day I got it.


----------



## bryan267 (18 Apr 2021)

Instarted with an Accurist for £160, it lasted ten years and would have gone on if they removed the water, waterproof but didnt like sea water. I wouldnt buy another as the servicing costs rose from £16 to £50 every two years and that was a long time ago.

I replaced it with a tissot which was also a 2 year service battery, but on a recent service they said they dont make parts for it anymore after just 16 years, i dont believe that, and offered me a replacement at discount, paid £140 for a rrp £400 which takes its charge from movement, so no more service costs. Like others i dont take mine off other than to infrequently clean it. The new tissot losses time, about 10 seconds a month. For that reason i wouldnt recomemd.

As a backup for when watches were being serviced i got a citizen with a solar panel face for about £160, while I don’t wear it often, it sits on my desk where it keeps getting sunlight and is running fine after about 10 years, i just prefer the look of the tissot. But the citizen is a watch i would recommend on the basis of cost per year of ownership.


----------



## JoeS (18 Apr 2021)

I think the Newmark Watch Company - Home are making rather lovely heritage/reissue watches. Their chronograph was originally issued to British military pilots, but their '52 is a lovely classic looking field watch for really not much cash.


----------



## alz (18 Apr 2021)

I have used the same Orvis wristwatch for some 20 years - quite expensive when new and leather strap still intact - but a cheap Eaglemoss watch for past few years for working in garden or vintage on Land Rover. It's one of a series that are copies of military watches, and a present as I spend so much time with the old Landie now I'm retired.
Also have an ancient pocket watch that is still in a Primus brand protective metal case that my grandfather used in WW1 - so doesn't have a strap but a chain - in my workshop.


----------



## selectortone (18 Apr 2021)

Casio G-shock for me too. Pretty much indestructible. Shock resistant, 100m waterproof, solar powered and synchs daily with atomic clocks so it's always accurate to within a second. Stopwatch, countdown timer, calendar, five alarms, world clock, two time-zones, auto adjusts for summertime. Excellent back-light for nighttime.

I have two, one with hands that looks quite handsome and cost a couple of hundred and a digital one (GW-M5610) that was under 100 which suits my old eyes better. I have a really nice Seiko alarm chronometer but that just sits in a drawer.


----------



## recipio (18 Apr 2021)

I got a Seiko automatic with a glass back in Hong Kong in 2007. It lasted about 7 years. I then splurged on a battery Seiko from some website in Japan for £200 and still have it. The mechanism is enclosed in a block of plastic so not for watch lovers but I still take it off if using a drill/jackhammer.


----------



## Droogs (18 Apr 2021)

JoeS said:


> I think the Newmark Watch Company - Home are making rather lovely heritage/reissue watches. Their chronograph was originally issued to British military pilots, but their '52 is a lovely classic looking field watch for really not much cash.


A the classic MOD G10 watch as issued to every nco and above if they didn't have their own. excellent watches, i wore one for around 15 years


----------



## kinverkid (18 Apr 2021)

For many years I bought watches on whims. Nothing too expensive. Since my retirement I have whittled it down now to ten by selling or giving some away. I feel a little guilty about having those now because I rarely wear them. My go-to watch is my Garmin fenix 3. I have a pack of screen protectors and a titanium bracelet so I'm fine wearing it in the workshop. It will vibrate when there's a message or alarm and of course monitors my activities each day (I wish there was a hand planing setting). Down side is it needs re-charging every ten to fourteen days depending on how much running/hiking I've done. you can pick up a bargain fenix 3 or 5 second hand from people who have moved on to the latest one or just went through a fitness phase.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Apr 2021)

I'm one of the weirdos - I use a watch to tell the time, a phone to phone people, a camera to take photos.


----------



## Nelly111s (18 Apr 2021)

Ive got a couple of watches - a steel automatic Omega co-axial and an Apple Watch. I use the Apple for work and sport, the Omega for everything else. Apple is good paired with iPhone for reminders, timers, seeing (and feeling) calls when machinery is running and the strap is such that it will pull off if it ever got caught on something. Its also waterproof so easy to wash the dust off.
The Omega is "better". It tells the time and date.
I'm also like @Phil Pascoe in the watches, cameras and phones are best for what they were designed for.


----------



## Fergie 307 (18 Apr 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I'm one of the weirdos - I use a watch to tell the time, a phone to phone people, a camera to take photos.


Good for you ! Tried to get a simple cordless phone for my 98 year old dad. There really is no such thing anymore, they all seen to do 150 different things, 149 of which you will probably never want to, and an umpteen page menu to work through to do anything. I like a nice old fashioned watch that ticks. Don't know why people are so obsessed with wanting to know the time to the nearest second anyway.


----------



## TomGW (18 Apr 2021)

I have far too many watches, probably 40 or 50, including a dozen Omega, plus IWC, Panerai etc. The one that gets the most regular use is a G-Shock, AWG M100. Solar, 6 Band, so never needs a battery and gets the time signal correction every night. 
For those who favour the Seiko SKX007 etc check out the Steeldive equivalent. Costs less but has a better Seiko movement, a sapphire Crystal, which the Seiko hasn’t, ceramic bezel and a better build quality. Definitely a better alternative.


----------



## Dazed (18 Apr 2021)

Sandyn said:


> When you are retired, what do you need a watch for?


Easy - dentist, doctor, hospital, time to phone a friend...!


----------



## TominDales (18 Apr 2021)

Artie, Do you rally need a timer on the watch? That adds extra buttons to go wrong, if you do, then nice robust ones are quite pricy from Seiko, Breitling, Tissot. Your phone has a timer, also you may want to get a fit bit type thing.

My father gave me a Tissot automatic with date for my 18th birthday. I like the leather strap and replace it every 2 years for £5 to £15. Lost and replaced it with the same but a battery electric version. So in total had 2 watches over 40 years. My father gave himself an Omega sea-master automatic at the same time, he is still wearing it 40 years later. Tissot is made by Omega, so same innards but without the design element. It has a sapphire face which is superb, no scratches after 20 years of abuse https://www.chisholmhunter.co.uk/me...25d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/2/-/2-040-03-0175_1.jpg currently discounted to £175. I gave my son one for his 21st birthday.




I replace the battery every five to 7 years for about £15 - on my third since 2000. I like the simplicity of it and the analogue face. Its water resistant and stays on my wrist 24/7.

I use my phone for timer. And recently bought a £20 fit bit/smart watch that goes on the other writ and measures pulse, sleep cycle and counts steps - got to that age where these things are useful. Still use the watch to tell the time, but the fit bit thing is useful in the dark and has a timer. Ugly thing and needs charging every 4 days - one of the better ones from that point of view. https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07SQ2LGWX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

If you need the timer, you might want to consider a smart watch that combines all the functions of the fit bit thing with a nice analogue face in one device. BUT they need frequent charging.
I'm very happy with my Tissot as it runs for ever. It looses a few seconds a month so I have to reset the time around the hour change (modern electronic quartz timing, about as accurate as Harrison's H4 marine chronometer from 1780!!) and use the phone or fit bit for boiling eggs etc


----------



## baldkev (18 Apr 2021)

G shocks... i have 1 for work, which has taken a beating and been splatterered with specs of paint etc. Every now and then i take the case off because the fine dust tends to clog up the buttons... a few minutes later its ready for another 18 months of abuse  i had to do the strap at about 5 years old. That one was about 50 quid

I also have a solar g shock for normal wear, which still looks like new after 4 years. ( i dont wear it often ).


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Apr 2021)

When retired you need a watch to tell you it's beer o'clock.


----------



## richard.selwyn (18 Apr 2021)

KimG said:


> Casio Waveceptor, always accurate as it sets itself to a time signal. I like mine anyway.


I have the same. It is stainless steel and plastic and the face is plastic - the more expensive ones have a better face and are all metal (SS or titanium). It's the same technology as the G shock but looks more like a real watch as it has hands and a metal strap. It costs less than a full service on a Rolex....Currently £115 on Mr Bezos's shop. Mine was $80 from Walmart.


----------



## jim1950 (18 Apr 2021)

I have a Casio prg-80t had it for years never came off, had batteries replaced once or twice but since I retired £70 for new batteries a bit over the top so don't wear a watch apart from dress one when going out ( when permitted ) most of us walk round with a phone with the time on


----------



## Sandyn (18 Apr 2021)

Dazed said:


> Easy - dentist, doctor, hospital, time to phone a friend...!


Alexa. Set a reminder...........


----------



## D_W (18 Apr 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I'm one of the weirdos - I use a watch to tell the time, a phone to phone people, a camera to take photos.


Ditto, except I have gone to the phone for photos - but only lately. I went back to using a watch because sometimes you want to just see what time it is and either not have the phone with you (gasp) or have no interest in seeing 14 notifications when you only wanted to know what time it is.


----------



## Stevekane (18 Apr 2021)

I think Ive been very lucky with a Timex “expedition” its a plain stainless steel quartz watch in the military style, and if you press the winding button the face which is an ivory colour, is backlit and very bright, though thats not somthing I use often. It was a bootsale buy around 6 or perhaps more years ago in need of a battery, and I fitted one from a Poundland Multiselection pack,,a couple of more cheap batteries since and its my only watch and sadly gets a lot of hard wear but its running just fine and I would be sorry to see it go.


----------



## Nuffield (18 Apr 2021)

I have a number of wrist watches, my best I suppose being an omega seamster chronometer automatic but for everyday use I use a pocket watch, in my pocket. I found that a wrist watch either got in the way because a little loose ( metal strap) or rotted away (leather strap). I have a hunter style Bernex mechanical, the dial and numbers are easy to see, it keeps time enough to a minute or so a week and doesn't get in the way. I'm not retired, or a lifestyle Victorian. It doesn't have a timer, other than an additional small second dial, it doesn't tell me my heart rate and I can't read emails on it but neither does it need a battery.


----------



## Sachakins (19 Apr 2021)

STEEL MESH STRAP £10






Microwear Watch Strape,22mm Replacement Stainless Steel Metal Mesh Band,Quick Release Watch Strap Metal Bolt,Smart Watch Wristbands for Men Women. (22, silver): Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Microwear Watch Strape,22mm Replacement Stainless Steel Metal Mesh Band,Quick Release Watch Strap Metal Bolt,Smart Watch Wristbands for Men Women. (22, silver): Amazon.co.uk: Watches



smile.amazon.co.uk


----------



## D_W (19 Apr 2021)

Nuffield said:


> It doesn't have a timer, other than an additional small second dial, it doesn't tell me my heart rate and I can't read emails on it but neither does it need a battery.



I look at the fact that my watches can't deliver texts as a feature, as you. 

I do like a power meter on an automatic watch, but maybe that's just laziness. 

A couple of years ago, I went on a watch binge. It culminated in a spring drive and three pocket watches. I quickly realized that I don't know enough about pocket watches and kept only one illinois, but they are perhaps (in the lower jewel count watches) the best bang for the buck for mechanical fascination when you take the cover off. 

The spring drive will run fast if it's kept wound to full - not right away, but after a couple of days, it'll start gaining 10 seconds a day, which is more than it's supposed to change in a month. Gorgeous watch, but the option as I understand it is to have it fixed out of warranty now for about $400. I don't know that I have another watch that costs as much as its service, so I wear it a couple of days and let it run down. 

The pocket watch is probably 100 years old, was cleaned and keeps great time (haven't experimented with positions - the wife absolutely hates it, though, as on certain objects that amplify its ticking, it's pretty loud).


----------



## ian33a (19 Apr 2021)

What one person loves is hideous or incorrectly priced for somebody else.

I have an Omega Speedmaster chronometer which I purchased used about seven years ago. I'm not precious about where and when I wear it, generally with the exception of cycling in the summer.


----------



## paulrbarnard (19 Apr 2021)

Junah said:


> For 45 years I earned my living selling wristwatches from Timex to Patek Philippe with lots of Rolex, Cartier and Omega in between, with prices starting from £4.85 in 1975 to me selling one for just over £2million when I retired 18 months ago, I've owned lots of watches but now my everyday watch is an Apple iWatch!


I’ve always liked watches and have had a few good ones over the years. I bought an Apple Watch when they first launched and have not worn any of my other watches since. They are not the most stylish but so incredibly practical.


----------



## pe2dave (19 Apr 2021)

Expensive watch? Servicing costs more than a new cheaper watch.
Battery? Wind up? Nuisance.
Casio, solar powered to charge a battery, time keeping via Rugby radio. Works for me. Only downside, long sleeves in winter!


----------



## Wayside2020 (19 Apr 2021)

Watches... Where do you start. I think you are a watch person or you are not. I got a Rolex sub for my 18th birthday in 1978. Stayed on my wrist 24/7 for 40 year until it stopped working due to lack of servicing I guess. My wife bought me a Rolex look alike by Steinhart automatic £300. Keeps better time that my Rolex ever did. Great value for the price. 
I recent bought a smart watch an Amazfit T Rex £92. Great watch for the money. You have so much choice these days. But if you want a good watch that keeps perfect time Casio solar radio controlled, light, strong, water proof. Put it on your wrist and forget it.


----------



## Anthraquinone (19 Apr 2021)

> I have a £200 titanium kinetic Seiko that doesn't leave my wrist, ever.



I have the same. Totally reliable and LIGHT weight. It tells the time and that is all I ned it to do.


----------



## AndrewS (19 Apr 2021)

Another Casio G-Shock wearer here, though a simple, retro variant, the DW-5600. It’s survived multiple house renovation projects, years of paragliding and mountaineering abuse and is still going strong.
I was also treated to a Bremont for a notable birthday - I love the watch and company backstory but it only tends to be worn for special occasions, and there haven’t been too many of those recently...


----------



## AJB Temple (19 Apr 2021)

You guys are clearly not watch collectors.


----------



## Fergie 307 (20 Apr 2021)

TomGW said:


> I have far too many watches, probably 40 or 50, including a dozen Omega, plus IWC, Panerai etc. The one that gets the most regular use is a G-Shock, AWG M100. Solar, 6 Band, so never needs a battery and gets the time signal correction every night.
> For those who favour the Seiko SKX007 etc check out the Steeldive equivalent. Costs less but has a better Seiko movement, a sapphire Crystal, which the Seiko hasn’t, ceramic bezel and a better build quality. Definitely a better alternative.


Two Steeldives here, the Seiko diver and a Rolex sub inspired one. They are very good. Interesting to compare the sub lookalike with the real thing. The Rolex is certainly better finished, but enough to justify being twenty times the price, probably not. And the Seiko movement keeps better time. Only thing I would change is that I do love the slip bracelet on the Rolex, shame Steeldive couldn't come up with something similar. Do like the grit blasted Case back on the Steeldive, certainly helps to stop it sliding about.


----------



## novocaine (20 Apr 2021)

my Seiko is a battery powered flightmaster chronograph. it has a slide rule on the bezel (which is internal to the glass). I assume it's called a flightmaster because you could easily bludgeon a pilot with it and it would be far more use as a weapon than a pair of tweezers*.

* seriously, it's a heavy thing.


----------



## GuitardoctorW7 (20 Apr 2021)

I always wanted a Tag Heuer, overpriced and a vanity purchase I know. I bought mine in Barbados as it was half the price of the UK model (no it's not a fake). It's never off my wrist apart from when it needs servicing or a new strap. I've had it 20 years now and spent more on servicing and straps than it would cost to buy twice over grrrrr. The one area it excels in apart from telling the time is that it never seems to scratch no matter what I'm doing DIY wise. I presume it's the sapphire glass? It's rubbish trying to view it in darkness as the luminous dots last all of 2 minutes. 
Our Household is very much Apple oriented with laptops, desktops, iPhones and iPads and my wife has an Apple Watch. I'd love one but I can't stand the idea of having to take it off each night to charge it. Perhaps when we get nuclear batteries I will.


----------



## spanner48 (20 Apr 2021)

I have been a victim of a lamentable lapse in Swiss quality standards. I bought a Mondaine "Swiss Railway Station Clock" watch some 36 years ago. As I recall, I paid about €92 for it. Since then, I have to replace the battery TWICE, and now it's gaining a full third of a second EVERY DAY. And the steel link strap needs cleaning. 

Honestly: you can't trust anything nowadays . . . . .


----------



## Fergie 307 (20 Apr 2021)

novocaine said:


> my Seiko is a battery powered flightmaster chronograph. it has a slide rule on the bezel (which is internal to the glass). I assume it's called a flightmaster because you could easily bludgeon a pilot with it and it would be far more use as a weapon than a pair of tweezers*.
> 
> * seriously, it's a heavy thing.


You want to try some of the old original military dive watches. Designed to be worn over a wetsuit. About 60mm across the case and weigh a ton.


----------



## novocaine (20 Apr 2021)

Fergie 307 said:


> You want to try some of the old original military dive watches. Designed to be worn over a wetsuit. About 60mm across the case and weigh a ton.


I have, or as close I could get. it was a CWC SBS mk2. 
I was joking with my dive instructor in offshore survival about not letting them on helicopters as if we ditched they'd pull the frame down. he had one on his wrist in class and I commented on it, he liked the flight master more but his was a retirement gift having been a dive instructor at her maj's pleasure for something like 30 odd years. 
neither wore worn in the pool.


----------



## Ollie78 (20 Apr 2021)

AJB Temple said:


> You guys are clearly not watch collectors.



Only because I am poor ! 

I actually have 4 watches currently and am trying quite hard not to increase this number...

Ollie


----------



## pidgeonpost (21 Apr 2021)

Droogs said:


> A the classic MOD G10 watch as issued to every nco and above if they didn't have their own. excellent watches, i wore one for around 15 years


I bought a G10 maybe 35 years ago as I wanted a tough watch that was easy to read and not too expensive, as I never take it off except for showering or swimming. Still going strong. The strap goes in the dishwasher when it gets in a state.


----------



## TomGW (21 Apr 2021)

Wayside2020 said:


> Watches... Where do you start. I think you are a watch person or you are not. I got a Rolex sub for my 18th birthday in 1978. Stayed on my wrist 24/7 for 40 year until it stopped working due to lack of servicing I guess. My wife bought me a Rolex look alike by Steinhart automatic £300. Keeps better time that my Rolex ever did. Great value for the price.
> I recent bought a smart watch an Amazfit T Rex £92. Great watch for the money. You have so much choice these days. But if you want a good watch that keeps perfect time Casio solar radio controlled, light, strong, water proof. Put it on your wrist and forget it.



I’m just curious about what you’ve done with the ‘78 Roliie Sub. Surely you haven’t just chucked in a drawer?


----------



## jim1950 (21 Apr 2021)

D_W said:


> Ditto, except I have gone to the phone for photos - but only lately. I went back to using a watch because sometimes you want to just see what time it is and either not have the phone with you (gasp) or have no interest in seeing 14 notifications when you only wanted to know what time it is.


I agree a mobile can be a pain in the ar!! but I got in to the habit from the very early days of mobiles and always had one with me to run my business, 
when they became pocket size it never left me now I'm retired I'm finding it a hard habit to break


----------



## Fergie 307 (21 Apr 2021)

TomGW said:


> I’m just curious about what you’ve done with the ‘78 Roliie Sub. Surely you haven’t just chucked in a drawer?


same thought occurred to me, probably only needs a service.


----------



## AFFF (22 Apr 2021)

I have 2 watches. A Lorus sports cheapie (£20 ish) wear it when working. Keeps great time but the night illumination system is rubbish (lumbrite) watever happened to radium painted hands (I know, got banned cos of cancer issues). My bestie is a British Nite MX10 with tritium tube illumination. Great watch. Keeps perfect time, see in the dark! Cost me about £300


----------



## Wayside2020 (22 Apr 2021)

TomGW said:


> I’m just curious about what you’ve done with the ‘78 Roliie Sub. Surely you haven’t just chucked in a drawer?


I did just that. Chucked in in my man drawer with all the odd nuts bolts and foreign currency. I just couldn’t bring my self to spend the, just under £860 Rolex wanted to service it. Three time was it costs new. However, I did finally scrap the cash together and had a ride down to RSC Kent and explained that I only wanted it serviced and not polished. They said it needed new hands as part of the lime on the hands had broken away and possible fallen into the movement. They basically said “No new hands no service”. They did a good job and the watch now runs to COSC accuracy. It is within 2 sec a day. I don,t wear it much nowadays as I love the steinhart. It spends most of the time spinning on a watch winder. You could say that was a waste of money on the service, but just out of curiosity I put it up for sale and a guy in Germany offered me £13k. He said it is a maxi dial mk 1. But I won’t be selling it as it was my 18th birthday present and will pass it down the family.


----------



## Rorschach (22 Apr 2021)

I only wear a watch when I travel now, day to day I am almost always at home so no need for a watch. When I travel though I don't like to be taking out my phone all the time so I wear a watch. A simple Casio (model of your preference) is light, accurate and so cheap as to be almost disposable. I don't like their straps though so I use a NATO strap instead.


----------



## TomGW (27 Apr 2021)

Wayside2020 said:


> I did just that. Chucked in in my man drawer with all the odd nuts bolts and foreign currency. I just couldn’t bring my self to spend the, just under £860 Rolex wanted to service it. Three time was it costs new. However, I did finally scrap the cash together and had a ride down to RSC Kent and explained that I only wanted it serviced and not polished. They said it needed new hands as part of the lime on the hands had broken away and possible fallen into the movement. They basically said “No new hands no service”. They did a good job and the watch now runs to COSC accuracy. It is within 2 sec a day. I don,t wear it much nowadays as I love the steinhart. It spends most of the time spinning on a watch winder. You could say that was a waste of money on the service, but just out of curiosity I put it up for sale and a guy in Germany offered me £13k. He said it is a maxi dial mk 1. But I won’t be selling it as it was my 18th birthday present and will pass it down the family.



I’m glad that you at least know what it’s worth. Most collectors would probably have preferred it to have remained untouched by the RSC and had it serviced by an independent, like Simon Freese. Good for not allowing them to polish it or replace the dial.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Feb 2022)

Not a wrist watch, but a pocket watch. I have no need to wear it very often. 


t


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (28 Feb 2022)

My daily wearer is a Tudor Rolex Submariner my wife bought me 38 years ago as I spent a lot of my leisure time surfing and windsurfing. 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## shed9 (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## Fergie 307 (1 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Not a wrist watch, but a pocket watch. I have no need to wear it very often. View attachment 130585
> t
> View attachment 130583
> View attachment 130584


Rolls Royce of American pocket watches, very nice. I have several Hamilton pocket watches and have just bought a 1950's Hamilton electric watch. Do you know it's year and calibre?


----------



## Fergie 307 (1 Mar 2022)

Wayside2020 said:


> I did just that. Chucked in in my man drawer with all the odd nuts bolts and foreign currency. I just couldn’t bring my self to spend the, just under £860 Rolex wanted to service it. Three time was it costs new. However, I did finally scrap the cash together and had a ride down to RSC Kent and explained that I only wanted it serviced and not polished. They said it needed new hands as part of the lime on the hands had broken away and possible fallen into the movement. They basically said “No new hands no service”. They did a good job and the watch now runs to COSC accuracy. It is within 2 sec a day. I don,t wear it much nowadays as I love the steinhart. It spends most of the time spinning on a watch winder. You could say that was a waste of money on the service, but just out of curiosity I put it up for sale and a guy in Germany offered me £13k. He said it is a maxi dial mk 1. But I won’t be selling it as it was my 18th birthday present and will pass it down the family.


This is unfortunately the problem with Rolex service, Very expensive and they do love to chuck parts of your watch away. I know many people like to get them serviced by Rolex as they feel it maintains the value, not sure how true that is. Certainly losing original parts can have a far greater negative effect on the value. They also will not service a watch over a certain age. Patek on the other hand will service any watch they have ever made, and will make parts from scratch if required, very different point in the market I know. Replacing the lume on the hands takes a few minutes, and any competent watch maker can service one of these, they are a tool watch movement and not especially complicated.


----------



## pe2dave (1 Mar 2022)

The Casio range offers something for everyone.
I agree about the straps. Choose based on the strap (most electronics are reliable). 
Battery a nuisance? Look at the solar charge range. 
Accuracy (if you're not retired ;-) )look at the radio range.


----------



## Fergie 307 (1 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Not a wrist watch, but a pocket watch. I have no need to wear it very often. View attachment 130585
> t
> View attachment 130583
> View attachment 130584


The ironic thing is that a watch like yours, which would have been the equivalent of Rolex money when new, is now worth less than the cheap Waterbury ones that cost less than $2 at the time. Pocket watches are great value, you can even buy a nice Patek pocket watch for maybe £1500, if you want one of their wrist watches more like £20-30k upwards. Bonkers really.


----------



## Fergie 307 (1 Mar 2022)

shed9 said:


> View attachment 130587


Wierd thing is Disney watches were very popular in the Soviet Union. Pobeda made versions with both Mickey and Donald, I have a Donald one myself. Some of the original Mickey watches are quite valuable now.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Mar 2022)

Fergie 307 said:


> Rolls Royce of American pocket watches, very nice. I have several Hamilton pocket watches and have just bought a 1950's Hamilton electric watch. Do you know it's year and calibre?


No, I don't.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Mar 2022)

Fergie 307 said:


> The ironic thing is that a watch like yours, which would have been the equivalent of Rolex money when new, is now worth less than the cheap Waterbury ones that cost less than $2 at the time. Pocket watches are great value, you can even buy a nice Patek pocket watch for maybe £1500, if you want one of their wrist watches more like £20-30k upwards. Bonkers really.


I've just been told not to sell it for less than £2000 and to insure it for £5000. The chap who valued it hadn't long sold one that was nowhere near as good that he paid £1500 for.


----------



## NikNak (1 Mar 2022)

My first watch was a Seiko and ever since then i feel i'm almost 'wedded' to the brand. Don't know why, just love them. If money were no object i'd love a Credor. Plain. Basic. Does the job. But in ohhh so much style. I treated myself to an Apple iwatch last March. Splashed out and got the black stainless steel one. It is amazing... except i hate it. Wore it on and off for a few weeks, then put it back in its box. Its not a watch, its a mini computer (when i say 'mini' i'm joking, its awesome) just not for me. Now whats my login for Gumtree


----------



## Cozzer (1 Mar 2022)

Rotary for me.
Two at present. Only time I have to adjust is for GMT purposes twice a year, and the 28/29/30/31 business.
Wife bought me an Omega gold-plated something-or-other many years ago, but I eventually managed to smash the glass. Couldn't afford to send/take to a proper Omega dealer, so instead dropped it off to a jeweller in Chesterfield, who managed somehow to fit a (presumably incorrect) glass - the hands kept catching.
I obviously complained, and they asked me to drop it off for them to inspect on the bench. X days later, they claimed it had kept perfect time. I collected it, and within a few hours it stopped.
Back and forth for months, same results. They eventually blamed me, and the way I was wearing it!
It eventually went in the bin....


----------



## Fergie 307 (1 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> No, I don't.


If you open the back Hamiltons often have the calibre number on the movement in addition to a serial number. If you get the serial number and google it yoiu will be able to find the year, calibre and so on. To be worth that I assume the case is solid rather than rolled gold, and must be a good calibre, probably a railroad grade. Good condition Hamiltons can be had from £150-200 for later simpler movements, up to the sourt of value you have been given for top calibre ones in solid gold cases. One of the great things about their watches is they were all made to the highest quality, regardles of the complexity of the movement etc, so even their cheaper watches were beautifully made, just not as lavishly decorated and heavily jewelled as the higher end ones. Go on give us a treat with a picture of the movement.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Mar 2022)

Yes, it's 14K


----------



## Fergie 307 (1 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> View attachment 130657
> Yes, it's 14KView attachment 130660


Very nice 969 calibre made in 1902, one of 930 total production. Not a railroad grade but a nice quality movement. Would be an idea to gently wipe it over with a cotton bud dampened with alcohol to remove what appear yo be some traces of dirt. If left they can create little black marks on the Nickel finish. Will also highlight the decoration.


----------



## Fergie 307 (1 Mar 2022)

In fact it is a railroad grade, according to another source.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Mar 2022)

Fergie 307 said:


> Very nice 969 calibre made in 1902, one of 930 total production. Not a railroad grade but a nice quality movement. Would be an idea to gently wipe it over with a cotton bud dampened with alcohol to remove what appear yo be some traces of dirt. If left they can create little black marks on the Nickel finish. Will also highlight the decoration.


Strangely, I have a bottle of IPA on the table where I took the photos.


----------



## Fergie 307 (1 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Strangely, I have a bottle of IPA on the table where I took the photos.


Good man


----------



## Fergie 307 (1 Mar 2022)

Just for the pleasure of it here's a really good image of one of their movements. And this isn't even a particularly fancy one.


----------



## Kittyhawk (6 Mar 2022)

Never really owned a watch except for a brief period when I was young and their inconveniences quickly became apparent - a liability in the workshop and something of a hazard if you're heavily into sailing.
These days timepieces are everywhere, cars, wall clocks, phones, microwaves etc so having one on your wrist seems a bit superfluous. I understand it as a fashion statement but the functionality - don't need it.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (6 Mar 2022)

I have always worn an a now vintage omega geneve sadly over the years sweat caused some corrosion. 
Anyway long story short took it to be cleaned and when I got it back it still looked
dull felt wrong. The crystal face had been replaced with plastic one.
No way could I prove the watchmaker took it.


----------

